# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Reparar un ITR

## Thetxaild

Hola, he buscado y no he conseguido encontrar nada que me guie en la reparacion del hi en un
itr, llevo unos dias intentando montar el aparato y no consigo que me quede en condiciones, hay algún alma caritativa que me ayude? 
¿Cómo tengo que hacer para que al montar el itr me queden las gomas con la tension adecuada?
¿Hay que retorcer las gomas? cuantas vueltas?

El itr que tengo es el  estandard.


Gracias de antemano

----------


## Boñi_4ever

A mi me pasa igual pero creo que lo estoy consiguiendo si qieres puedes contactar conmigo y te explico. Un saludo

----------


## darigp

Aver, os explico lo que yo hago. No me preocupo de la tensión de las gomas, simplemente lo dejo muy suelto y enrollo el HI en la cera hasta que queda con la tensión que necesito(que no siempre es la misma). Creo que es el método mas sencillo.

Espero que os sirva. Un saludo

----------


## Boñi_4ever

Yo al final he hecho lo mismo solo que la cera me vino sucia y no funcionaba y ahora uso cinta adesiva hasta poder sustituirla. Por cierto Algun sustituto de andar por casa??

----------


## MagoAdric

mi cera viene regulin regulan..  asique me interesa eso de si hay algun sustituto de andar por casa... pdt: chicle podria funcionar pero no me fio xD otra cosa que seria buena son el gimmik que se usa para que la carta se quede en la pared..

----------


## Prendes

cera para ortodoncias, la tienes en farmacias seguro y probablemente en supermercados grandes
de todas formas la cera de magia no es cara, aprovecha el próximo pedido

----------


## MagoAdric

eso hare prendes, muchas gracias! la verdad es que el irt me parece algo magico y que si le saco partido y lo estudio tan siquiera la mitad de la mitad de lo que estudio las cartas..  sera un gran ayudante! lo comprare muchas gracias!

----------

